# TTS Winter Prep with Wolf's Body Wrap



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Decided to get the TTS ready for winter and used a newish product called Wolf's Body Wrap which is a sealant type product.

No pictures during but a few afters, and products used:

Auto Finesse Lather - great product
Megs bug and tar remover
IronX - omg this is 1 awesome product and really makes you panic when it starts to work, purple rain!!!!! see bigsyds thread for piccys.
IPA - just a quick wipedown
Wolf's bodywrap


















































































Next up will be the wifes new A3, i will get pictures of the ironx in action :mrgreen:

Jontymo


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Great looking car!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very good and clean Jontymo, 
have you used the body wrap before?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Very good and clean Jontymo,
> have you used the body wrap before?


Hi Dave
No 1st time, i finished work early last week and managed to pop into the cleanyourcar.co.uk guys who are down the road from me and spend another £50 on bits lol and saw the body wrap and thought why not!!!!, i reckon it will look great on yours as from what i remember your TTS paintwork is in great condition with no swirls at all to correct beforehand.

Jontymo


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I will have a look on their website Jontymo
Thanks


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So its juts a wax then? or what is it?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Its an LSP, have a look on detailing world and Wolf chemical site (something about nano technology) :roll:

Nothing like a wax


----------

